# Pex Recall?



## Boundry (Jul 14, 2012)

Had this sent to me by a home hardware guy.


----------



## smoldrn (Oct 4, 2010)

As a general rule of thumb, I would only use cpvc on a well system, unless they had a treatment system & the ph was balanced. I've seen well water eat through copper in 3yrs time.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Lol, sharkbite fittings are the best choice? :laughing:

Sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Might be some BS ,, check out the assistant


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

This is who it is from.

http://www.homehardware.ca/en/index.htm

Mark


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

smoldrn said:


> As a general rule of thumb, I would only use cpvc on a well system, unless they had a treatment system & the ph was balanced. I've seen well water eat through copper in 3yrs time.


My mother's house is on a well, and plumbed with copper, and its nearly 60 years old. No leaked yet.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Off topic a bit.....I had a counter guy from Hughes supply say that there were problems with brass fittings from Canada. I am awaiting more info.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

There have been problems related to water quality and yellow brass fittings. The fittings are made in several different countries but all to the same standard. Regardless of what material you use, you have to make sure it is compatible with the environment they are installed in.

Mark


----------

